# Clear Coat on top of Alkyd Enamel Paint - Wood Bat



## Saucerito (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi,

I would like to know which clear coat (if any) should be used on top of an alkyd enamel paint on a wood baseball bat. I plan to paint the barrel and stain the handle, and I would like to have a clear coat over the stain and paint. I would like a clear coat over the enamel to prevent the paint from marking up the ball or chipping. Do you think these are valid concerns with an alkyd enamel paint such as Rust-Oleum Professional Enamel Spray Paint or can I leave this without a clear coat? I would also like a clear coat over the stained handle to slow down moisture ingress and to provide some protection for the wood.

I've made a few bats that I have stained and finished with wipe on poly. These look good and seem to be holding up well. Other than slight yellowing, how would the poly work on top of the paint?

Also, are there any other suggestions for a reasonably priced paint that will be durable and have a smooth, gloss finish?

Thanks, Will


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

Will,
I noticed the same problem of yellowing when I tried to clear coat a set of beanbag boards with stickers on them. I would be interested to find out what "clear coat" is really clear on top of whit paint. As far as what finish to use, if you are spaying on oil based paint like Rust-Oleum, you have to use an oil based product on top of it or you will end up with a mess.


----------



## Saucerito (Jan 3, 2016)

Since I'll be painting the barrel black, I would expect that the yellowing wouldn't be a concern, and the ambering of the stain would be a benefit.

There are paint clear coats, but I'd imagine that wouldn't work too well on the stained area without a primer.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

if you really think that a clear coat is required.

if you think about it, enamel paint alone far outlasts clear coats
as the clear needs maintenance every year or two to stay viable.

.


----------



## Saucerito (Jan 3, 2016)

John,

You're right. The more I've researched the enamel paint, the more I've realized there's not really a need for a clear coat. I think I'll just apply the wipe-on poly to the stained handle and put a thin vinyl stripe around the point where the paint and poly meet. Something like the pictures below.


----------

